# 30 inch by 5 foot layout needed



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Checked out size and this seems to be it. Need a nice track plan for N to allow for DCC and 2 or more trains running at once. Can't find a track plan that list tracks needed. Also one plan that looked good needed a program to open a ral file and I didn't have it. Any track plan that is small and workable for me would give me a great start. Thanks Ron


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Per your other thread, maybe check out the sample layouts in the ThorTrains.net website.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

How do I get to that? Thanks Ron


tjcruiser said:


> Per your other thread, maybe check out the sample layouts in the ThorTrains.net website.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

here is your other thread where you recieved the link with ideas. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5164


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

GREAT HELP! Thanks to all. 
NOW what would be a nice track layout for N if wanting to use DCC? Do you want 2 or more mainlines and some terminal tracks? Any pics of nice examples for a small area. Ron


----------

